# Dometic Seitz Roller Blinds



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All.
Has anyone fitted a Dometic Seitz windscreen roller blind as I'm after some feedback?
Looking at the photo of this system on their website it looks as if the blind detours around the rear view mirror (in our case the rear camera screen) which would be very useful as I also have a road view camera there as well so that would get over the problem I would have if I fitted the Remis system.

PS Its also a lot cheaper than the Remis one as well. wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The Remis ones have a design which allows full closure of screen with the rear view mirror stalk attached.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> The Remis ones have a design which allows full closure of screen with the rear view mirror stalk attached.


Yes but not when you have a camera attached to the screen as well would it? 
But thanks for the reply. :wink:


----------

